# ISO Best Embroidery Machine



## pioneer (Mar 7, 2007)

I am looking to upgrade from a 6 needle to a 12 needle embroidery machine, I see that they all differ in different aspects. I have a Babylock now and love it but need more sewing area and less thread changes. Looking for opinions on the different machines, Brother, Happy, Amaya. Thanks


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

The SWF seems to be the favorite of some members here. As for me, I like the NEO2 by Tajima. You can even add the "sequin" and "cording" device later.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We picked the SWF only because they had support close by. Our number one choice was the Melco and we were interested in teh Inbro self treading sing needle but the local rep couldn't get it to work right. 

Having local service is more important than the brand if you are buying a named brand.


----------



## robertmacomber (Dec 18, 2007)

It depends on how much you will be running the machine. If you are going to run it all the time the best machines are made by Barudan. They also cost the most. I would get the 15 needle.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

We just got an SWF. The service was so-so, but the machine is nice. We got the 3/3 Dual Function. It's also a 15 needle.

We sold our Melco. It didn't sew as well. To be honest, Melco's aren't built as well and they certainly don't sew as well as other machines. I don't think I would ever buy one again. For the money, it's hard to beat the SWF.


----------



## ex8face (Dec 27, 2007)

I use Tajima embroidery machines. They are from Tajima/Hirsch and I can honestly say they have some of the best customer service I have ever had. Parts are always in stock and they are in New York so they know how to move quick.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have 8 heads that run 16 hours a day(most days), They ae al SWF. I bought new machines the last 3 years all SWF.I started 13 years ago with melco, but soon found their service depatment was not good. I have had great luck with SWF. I call their service department and get a call back quick. Good luck. ....... JB


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

We have single head tajima machines. They are used 363 days per year in a retail environment. Two are over five years old. They are relatively expensive but maintenance has been almost zero and tech support by telephone is readily available and helpful. My models are 15 needle, a big help on consumer designs. My largest hoops have a 17 X 15 inch sewing area, able to do large jacket backs easily. If it is a commercial environment, I would go with Tajima or Braudan. The higher initial cost pays off in uptime, maintenance and longer life.

Jim


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

I've got 2 4-head and 2 single head Tajimas. I've never used anything else, so I can't compare. We have had relatively little problem with the equipment. I don't use the factory service anymore because they are too far away, and the travel time is a killer! I use an independant serviceman, and he always has the parts I need, plus he gives us maintainence tips on keeping the machines running.

The machines were already in the shop when I purchased it.


RW


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

pioneer said:


> I am looking to upgrade from a 6 needle to a 12 needle embroidery machine, I see that they all differ in different aspects. I have a Babylock now and love it but need more sewing area and less thread changes. Looking for opinions on the different machines, Brother, Happy, Amaya. Thanks




I would suggest that you check out the commercial machines from [in no particular order] ZSK, SWF, Tajima, Happy, Barudan, Toyota, Melco and Brother. With proper operation, care and maintenance any of these machines are capable of serving you well for many years. Do I prefer some of these machines to others .... yes but I don't believe there is a "best". 

I also don't think the Chinese machines [Renaissance, Aemco, Prodigi, Generations, etc] have yet proven themselves to be good solid reliable performers with good support, so personally I would stay away from them [just my opinion].

Regardless of which machine you are interested in, make after sales service a big part of your decision of which machine to buy. Having a good dealer/tech fairly close can be a huge bonus.

You may wish to join one or more of the many embroidery machine groups out there like:

TajimaPlus : Tajima Owners Group 
barudanowners : Barudan Embroidery Machines 
AmayaEMB : Melco Amaya Embroidery Machines
SWFOwners : A group where SWF embroidery machines owners can communicate, offer tips and exchange ideas. 
toyotaEMB : toyotaEMB
zskowners : ZSK OWNERS 
http://texmac.20m.com/Forum.html [Happy machines]

In case you are keeping track, we own a Tajima which we bought new almost 5 years ago and it has been completely trouble free.

Bob


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

One thing I did do.......I mounted my machines on solid concrete blocks to raise the working table height for my employee. I think the machines were built for shorter people.....Japanese??. Very uncomfortable to work at the low original height.


RW


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Do any of you guys own a single needle inbro usa embroidery machine ? And can u guys tell me about if they got any problems, because i got one. But i don't know any personthat owns one that can tell me if i make a bad or good decision. thanks.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

we have 2 6 head happy and 2 single head happy machines and love them. we can do all our own maintenance which is pretty difficult on some of those machines listed....we had a 6 head tajima and traded it off for one of our happys and have a single head melco that we also got rid of. It's nice to do our own tech work and not have to wait for them


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Cool u guys know any about the machine single needle inbro usa bbecause i would like to know if any one can tell me how fixe it if same got wrong with it.


----------

